
Show HN: Color Skeme - Gives you a color scheme based on a picture - astjuste423
I needed to learn react for another bigger project that I&#x27;m working on. So I figured I&#x27;d have some fun.<p>URL: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fierce-garden-60308.herokuapp.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fierce-garden-60308.herokuapp.com&#x2F;</a><p>Code is at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Astjust1&#x2F;colorSkeme" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Astjust1&#x2F;colorSkeme</a>
======
astjuste423
If anyone is curious, the new URL is colorskeme.fun

~~~
egfx
Not working...

~~~
astjuste423
Now it is!

